
1MB – Create and share a website under 1MB with the world - DaltonEdwards
https://1mb.site
======
DaltonEdwards
I’m reaching out to Hacker News users today to let them know about my latest
project. It’s called 1MB and it’s a free website hosting platform for easily
creating and sharing a website under 1MB with the world. [ Some stats: About
to reach 300 accounts registered and 200 sites created :) Was featured on
Product Hunt yesterday and ranked 8th product of the day.

~~~
antender
Hey, your site looks cool, but could you clarify what advantages it has over
other free hostings (shared PHP/MySQL/static) or just Github Pages?

------
PankajGhosh
Interesting idea. It would be a learning opportunity for all of us to know
what libraries/frameworks are being used to create these website. Maybe this
is something you can add to the aggregated feed.

Also, quite a few of them seem to be down. I would suggest marking them as
inactive.

